# Powered Subwoofer wiring



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I know this a long message but wanted to provide as much information as possible. Can any one point me in a direction. I am new to the surround sound and subwoofer enviorment. Thanks

I have a ONKYO TX-SR605 AV Receiver and I am trying to get the subwoofer to be recognized by the automatic setup procedure. I have a Acoustic Audio PSW 10 400 Watt powered subwoofer. I have a subwoofer cable that I am taking out of the pre out subwoofer jack and I am connecting to the subwoofer using the the input jack under a section called line level, I am pluging it into the one marked in, there is both a left and right, I have tried both as well a obtaining a y splitted that allows the one cable to be split into two outputs. But I still do not see the subwoofer being recognized. The back of my subwoofer has the section line level, with a left and right and there is both an in and out. There is also two dials one labeled level that goes min to max and another labeled low pass frequence that goes from 40hz to 130hz. There are also two speaker level input connectors that are the type that speaker wire could be put in.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Use only one input jack, the left one should do, and if there is a crossover setting on the sub, set it to bypass, or it's highest level (130hz). Set your level to half way.

On your AVR, set all your speakers to small, set your crossover settings to 200, and make sure you set the subwoofer setting to "on", if there is such a setting. Start with the volume low, put on "Straight Outta Compton", and turn it up to a decent level. Your subwoofer should be working.

From there, you should be set. Post with further questions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I use a Y adapter to feed both channels so I can get a 3db boost in sound.:coocoo:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Me too with the Y splitter. 

Try this:
1) Connect the splitter to the line _input_ section on the sub. 
2) Connect to the pre out on the receiver. 
3) Set the low pass filter to max (130Hz?). 
4) Set the volume on the sub to half way (I think?)
5) Go into the receivers speaker set up area and set the sub to yes. 
6) Run your test.

If the subwoofer doesn't work. Go into the manual level setting area and send some pink noise to the sub. If that doesn't get it going then you've got a problem somewhere (sub is dead or cable is faulty or receiver is faulty).


----------

